# Sony Exploring a Split of Imaging Product Division



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 26, 2016)

```
<strong>Tokyo, Japan</strong> – Sony Corporation (“Sony” or the Company”) has been engaged in the sequential splitting out of business units across the Sony Group, in order to reinforce the competitiveness of each business, and ensure clearly attributable accountability and responsibility.</p>
<p>In addition to Game & Network Services, Mobile Communications, Pictures, Music and certain other Sony Group businesses that were already operating autonomously as subsidiaries, in July 2014 Sony split out its TV business, followed by its Video & Sound business in October 2015. The Company also plans to split out and establish its semiconductor business as a wholly owned subsidiary in April 2016. Sony is also exploring the split out of its Imaging Products and Solutions Sector.</p>
<p>Concurrently, Sony has also been proceeding to realign the platform functions that support each of its business units in order to enhance the effectiveness and efficiency of these operations.

As previously announced, operations that until now have resided within Sony Corporation, including the Consumer AV Sales Platform, the Manufacturing, Logistics, Procurement, Quality and Environmental Platform for Sony’s electronics business, as well as certain cloud-based platforms and service-related businesses, will each be transferred to the related Sony Group companies. This transition is scheduled to be made sequentially from April 1 2016.</p>
<p>Once the splitting out of these functions has been completed, Sony Corporation will focus on the following Group headquarters functions:</p>
<ul>
<li>Headquarters: Responsibility for the Sony Group’s overall strategy and governance, and oversight of their execution</li>
<li>R&D: Leadership of Sony’s differentiation and creativity through technological innovation</li>
<li>New Business: Incubation of new businesses in areas beyond Sony’s current business domains</li>
<li>Brand Design: To enhance Sony’s brand value and implement horizontal Group-wide initiatives</li>
<li>Professional Services: To support the operations of the Sony Group following the completion of the splitting out process</li>
</ul>
<p>In conjunction with this structural realignment, certain changes will also be made to Sony’s executive assignments and system effective April 1, 2016, in order to further clarify lines of responsibility and assignments within each business and the headquarters organization.</p>
<p>The Company will newly appoint four executives, currently in charge of four of the Sony Group’s business segments, as “Corporate Executive Officers” of Sony Corporation. They, together with the six existing Corporate Executive Officers, will assume ultimate responsibility for the Sony Group’s management within the scope assigned to them by the Company’s Board of Directors. Sony will also re-classify its other executives. The executives responsible for executing their assigned business operations under the oversight of the relevant Corporate Executive Officers will be named “Business Executives” of Sony Corporation, while the executives responsible for the headquarters functions assigned to them under the oversight of relevant Corporate Executive Officers will be named “Corporate Executives” of Sony Corporation.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 26, 2016)

Sony is still struggling to find a way to make losing parts of the business profitable. They split off the sensors into a separate business, the cell phone industry as a whole is tanking, and suddenly, the sensors business lost money. In spite of that, it was a good idea. Each business needs to stand on its own, or justify more funding from the parent. I do not see how they can keep pumping money into their losing cell phone business, but they do.

The imaging business is barely making money, so maybe as a separate entity, they can cut overhead and be a going concern.


----------

